# VGA connectivity



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

I am looking to connect an old dell dimension 4700 to a yet to be purchased lcd TV. My pc has only one VGA output which is currently being used by the monitor, can I split that signal and run a cable about 75-100 feet to the new tv with a vga port. Are there any other options to be considered?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

not that easy for split - VGA is carry analog RGB signal and incorporate DDC, a digital feature to 'talk' with a monitor/TV; better use a VGA [KVM] switch ( I'm used it and still using) or add another [cheap] VGA card to keep your monitor online
I've seen/done long VGA cable runs like your, just buy it from reputable company who stand behind its specs

BTW, what video card you have ? Perhaps it've 2 outputs: 2xVGA or DVI+VGA ...


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

75-100 feet is stretching it pretty far for good vga picture....if possible, you may be better off adding a dual head card and run one output to the monitor and another to the tv, and use it as a second monitor....splitting the output can create its own headaches(which one's resolution do you consider?). The tv will most llikely be 1920x1080, is the monitor a widescreen model capable of 1920x1080, or something else?


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

My video card has only 1 output. It seems as though my best option would be to add a second video card. Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, I'd drop in a second video card with an HDMI output. Still not too sure about the distance though.

Should be able to find a decent card for under $50


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

was a thread in Tech Talk awhile back that had alot of video card info, exspecially if using a pre-built system


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

Running XP and directx 9 the power supply is 305W and its a Dell MB, which card would you recommend, we will not be playing games just want to use the pc and TV.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

practically any 2-3 years old card and some cheap modern nVidia/AMD cards with TWO outputs: VGA and HDMI (hope your TV is not that old and has HDMI input) or DVI (will need HDMI-DVI gender changer)
what bus your MB have ? AGP or PCIe ?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> practically any 2-3 years old card and some cheap modern nVidia/AMD cards with TWO outputs: VGA and HDMI (hope your TV is not that old and has HDMI input) or DVI (will need HDMI-DVI gender changer)
> what bus your MB have ? AGP or PCIe ?


The default configuration on the Dell 4700 is onboard Intel 915G graphics. It is iffy as to whether or not the onboard display system can do 16x9 display resolutions.

Adding a fancier card was to be done using the one of the two available PCIe slots (one 16x, one 1x).

Generally speaking, VGA must be broken out to coaxial cables to go much farther than about 2 meters. In the long haul, running a computer from meters away probably isn't anyone's idea of a good time. It is also notable that VGA inputs are (thankfully) starting to disappear from TVs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Then the GT 430 for $50 after rebate would be good enough
http://newspaperads.mercurynews.com/ROP/ads.aspx?advid=32664&adid=10840279&subid=33780583&type=


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

The intent here is not to run the computer, it was to view 4 analog security cameras that are running on that PC. Thanks for all your comments and suggestions.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

jpx5 said:


> The intent here is not to run the computer, it was to view 4 analog security cameras that are running on that PC. Thanks for all your comments and suggestions.


I assume you need to display the picture from within the software that either allows all 4 cameras in a quadrant layout or cycles through the 4. EIther way, you still need to get a good signal from the PC to the tv, and all the responses still seem to apply to your situation.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Analog security video doesn't translate well to fixed pixel televisions. The scan conversion process often obscures many details. Quad split video can be almost unrecognizable.

We always enjoy getting the chain snapped back when anyone neglects to tell us what they are really trying to accomplish. :nono2:


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

Mea Culpa. When I first posted I was thinking of the big picture which was to connect the PC to the TV, based upon your responses it became clear and was my mistake in not describing exactly what I was trying to accomplish.


----------

